# Whats your beer personality?



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Check this out. My result was surprisingly accurate.

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourbeerpersonalityquiz/

"You Are Corona 
You don't drink for the love of beer. You drink to get drunk.
You prefer a very light, very smooth beer. A beer that's hardly a beer at all.
And while you may not like the taste of beer, you like the feeling of being drunk.You drink early and often. Sometimes with friends. Sometimes alone. All the party needs is you!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

You Are Guinness
You know beer well, and you'll only drink the best beers in the world.
Watered down beers disgust you, as do the people who drink them.
When you drink, you tend to become a bit of a know it all - especially about subjects you don't know well.
But your friends tolerate your drunken ways, because you introduce them to the best beers around.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

*You Are Corona*










You don't drink for the love of beer. You drink to get drunk.
You prefer a very light, very smooth beer. A beer that's hardly a beer at all.
And while you make not like the taste of beer, you like the feeling of being drunk.
You drink early and often. Sometimes with friends. Sometimes alone. All the party needs is you!

*What's Your Beer Personality?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourbeerpersonalityquiz/


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

You are in a coma,your liver is pickled.What the hell is your problem?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm a Heineken

You appreciate a good beer, but you're not a snob about it.
You like your beer mild and easy to drink, so you can concentrate on being drunk.
Overall, you're a friendly drunk who's likely to buy a whole round for your friends... many times.
Sometimes you can be a bit boring when you drink. You may be prone to go on about topics no one cares about.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm a Corona.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

You Are Bud Light 

You're not fussy when it comes to beer. If someone hands it to you, you'll drink it.
In fact, you don't understand beer snobbery at all. It all tastes the same once you're drunk!
You're an enthusiastic drinker, and you can often be found at your neighborhood bar.
You're pretty good at holding your liquor too - you've had lots of experience.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

***You Are Samuel Adams***

You're fairly easy to please when it comes to beer - as long as it's not too cheap.
You tend to change favorite beers frequently, and you're the type most likely to take a "beers of the world" tour.
When you get drunk, you're fearless. You lose all your inhibitions.
You're just as likely to party with a group of strangers as you are to wake up in a very foreign place.

What's Your Beer Personality?
http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourbeerpersonalityqui


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You don't drink for the love of beer. You drink to get drunk.
You prefer a very light, very smooth beer. A beer that's hardly a beer at all.
And while you make not like the taste of beer, you like the feeling of being drunk.
You drink early and often. Sometimes with friends. Sometimes alone. All the party needs is you!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm a Heineken.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This is peculiar; I don't really like Guinness...


***You Are Guinness***


You know beer well, and you'll only drink the best beers in the world.
Watered down beers disgust you, as do the people who drink them.
When you drink, you tend to become a bit of a know it all - especially about subjects you don't know well.
But your friends tolerate your drunken ways, because you introduce them to the best beers around.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

*You Are Samuel Adams* (wow this is what i drink)










You're fairly easy to please when it comes to beer - as long as it's not too cheap.
You tend to change favorite beers frequently, and you're the type most likely to take a "beers of the world" tour.
When you get drunk, you're fearless. You lose all your inhibitions.
You're just as likely to party with a group of strangers as you are to wake up in a very foreign place.

*What's Your Beer Personality?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourbeerpersonalityquiz/


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

*You Are Guinness*










You know beer well, and you'll only drink the best beers in the world.
Watered down beers disgust you, as do the people who drink them.
When you drink, you tend to become a bit of a know it all - especially about subjects you don't know well.
But your friends tolerate your drunken ways, because you introduce them to the best beers around.

*What's Your Beer Personality?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourbeerpersonalityquiz/​


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You Are Guinness

You know beer well, and you'll only drink the best beers in the world
Watered down beers disgust you, as do the people who drink them
When you drink, you tend to become a bit of a know it all - especially about subjects you don't know well
But your friends tolerate your drunken ways, because you introduce them to the best beers around.

How true. A couple of years ago me and the hubby took up beer brewing and did attend classes.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

They say I'm a Guinness, but that's all wrong. Hubby on the other hand loves beer that looks and pours like tar. As for me, I like smooth, non-bitter beers. I used to like Corona for the image (sipping it made me think about white sand beaches and battered grouper fish-n-chips...*sigh*)but don't care for it now...maybe with lots of lime.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm a Bud Light. I don't like Bud Light. It gives me a headache. I actually prefer Corona, but I don't _need_ the lime. I pretty much like most beers, and will drink almost any beer handed to me though. But not today. Or any time this week. Or probably any time soon. ;-)


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Ghostess said:


> I pretty much like most beers, and will drink almost any beer handed to me though. But not today. Or any time this week. Or probably any time soon. ;-)


Hmmmm, is there something you're not telling us, Ghostess?? (he he)


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

:-x


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well here's mine and it's pretty accurate except for the bit at the end about chilling with strangers:
*You Are Samuel Adams*










You're fairly easy to please when it comes to beer - as long as it's not too cheap.
You tend to change favorite beers frequently, and you're the type most likely to take a "beers of the world" tour.
When you get drunk, you're fearless. You lose all your inhibitions.
You're just as likely to party with a group of strangers as you are to wake up in a very foreign place.

*What's Your Beer Personality?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourbeerpersonalityquiz/

I see Roadkill was the Sam Adam's too. Fitting since he had some while he was up this way back in October. Mmmm... Oktoberfest. I already miss the fall beers.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

this thing is dead on 

bud light 
You're not fussy when it comes to beer. If someone hands it to you, you'll drink it.
In fact, you don't understand beer snobbery at all. It all tastes the same once you're drunk!
You're an enthusiastic drinker, and you can often be found at your neighborhood bar.
You're pretty good at holding your liquor too - you've had lots of experience.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LMAO...Im a corona...What a shocker


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Now I could have guessed Zman was a Sam Adams (he loves the stuff).


----------



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

I am a Sam Adams...although my new fav is magic hat #9's...good stuff


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I wish Shipyard Pumpkinhead was an option in that beer personality thing. That's easily my favorite beer. Sadly, it's seasonal and sells out fast at that. 

Of course, now that I know a certain somebody that works at a liquor store, I'll have to have them stockpile it for me.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

It's a dedicated Haunter that likes pumpkin flavored beer!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Imagine that, I'm a Guinness.

You know beer well, and you'll only drink the best beers in the world.
Watered down beers disgust you, as do the people who drink them.
When you drink, you tend to become a bit of a know it all - especially about subjects you don't know well.
But your friends tolerate your drunken ways, because you introduce them to the best beers around.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm a Guinness.

I like it okay, but generally drink Killian's Red.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I didn't see an "I hate beer" option in this quiz


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> I didn't see an "I hate beer" option in this quiz


That's because it is un-American to hate beer.


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm a Samuel Adams


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

You Are Bud Light 

You're not fussy when it comes to beer. If someone hands it to you, you'll drink it.
In fact, you don't understand beer snobbery at all. It all tastes the same once you're drunk!
You're an enthusiastic drinker, and you can often be found at your neighborhood bar.
You're pretty good at holding your liquor too - you've had lots of experience.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Monk said:


> That's because it is un-American to hate beer.


LOL, and if there were such a button, it would probably give me a "You are obviously a weenie and a wine drinker, so get your a$$ off this quiz page" response:googly:


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, and if there were such a button, it would probably give me a "You are obviously a weenie and a wine drinker, so get your a$$ off this quiz page" response:googly:


LMAO Roxy. Now I will go take the quiz and be right back.

This thing is SO WRONG about me it's like I didn't even answer the questions.

1. _You Are Heineken_..which happens to be one of the beers I truly hate the most.
2. _You appreciate a good beer, but you're not a snob about it_...I have no appreciation of good beer. In fact I usually drink Bush beer cuz I like the taste of it. You got a problem with that Johnny? 
3. _You like your beer mild and easy to drink, so you can concentrate on being drunk_...It has to be mild since I don't like beer as a rule. And it only takes 2 to get me smashed.
4. _Overall, you're a friendly drunk who's likely to buy a whole round for your friends... many times_... I am like the last person in the room to buy a drink. I am friendly as hell until you **** me off. Then I will kick your ass. All 107 lbs of me. 
5. _Sometimes you can be a bit boring when you drink. You may be prone to go on about topics no one cares about_... unfortunately, that is me when I am sober too. More often I am inclined to talk about stuff you asked me about, while I am taking off my clothes and dancing on your grandmother's antique Victrola, while trying to talk everyone in the room into going with me to the beach for a midnight swim.

And this is why I usually drink 7&7s. Takes about 5 of those to do this to me. LOL


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

You Are Samuel Adams 

You're fairly easy to please when it comes to beer - as long as it's not too cheap.
You tend to change favorite beers frequently, and you're the type most likely to take a "beers of the world" tour.
When you get drunk, you're fearless. You lose all your inhibitions.
You're just as likely to party with a group of strangers as you are to wake up in a very foreign place.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Bud Light here


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It says I'm a Heine. That's my sister's fav beer. If we run out she'll make her hubby go buy some, even if it's the middle of the night. I'm just a plain old Bud light girl myself.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am a samuel adams, which is strange as I have never tried a sam adams.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

It says the beer on our lame list does not describe you. Hopefully one day our list will not be one that contains beer primarily sold in gas stations.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

I am a Guinness 
You know beer well, and you'll only drink the best beers in the world.
Watered down beers disgust you, as do the people who drink them.
When you drink, you tend to become a bit of a know it all - especially about subjects you don't know well.
But your friends tolerate your drunken ways, because you introduce them to the best beers around.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

You Are Heineken 
You appreciate a good beer, but you're not a snob about it. - True
You like your beer mild and easy to drink, so you can concentrate on being drunk. - Concentrate???
Overall, you're a friendly drunk who's likely to buy a whole round for your friends... many times. - True, if I weren't broke all the time.
Sometimes you can be a bit boring when you drink. You may be prone to go on about topics no one cares about. - No comment!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You Are Bud Light
You're not fussy when it comes to beer. If someone hands it to you, you'll drink it.
In fact, you don't understand beer snobbery at all. It all tastes the same once you're drunk!
You're an enthusiastic drinker, and you can often be found at your neighborhood bar.
You're pretty good at holding your liquor too - you've had lots of experience.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

i"m a magners man here


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Im a Guinness


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I am wine


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Arrogant Bastard Ale... love it... and yes, it's real


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lord Homicide said:


> Arrogant Bastard Ale... love it... and yes, it's real


:jol: Is there such a thing??? I thought it may just be your head gear talking...


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Real, and quite tasty ........


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Thanks Evil...now...if it was just available in a nice dry Chardonnay.....


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Thanks Evil, that made makes me thirsty.


----------

